# Is RAW overrated? Seem to cause problems



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Been feeding my dog raw for over a year and it's been a pain! First poop was dry and white but I recently added probiotics and now that fine but since he's been on raw allergies have been a big issue before raw he was on GO! Now dog food with no allergies. Anyways I've cut out beef and it's helped but now he's on Turkey, Duck and chicken but still getting hot spots and right ear is always red and infected. Before feeding raw none of this was a problem, I thought raw was supposed to be BETTER, I just don't know what else to do and everything I read is about how raw is the best and healthiest way to feed and also avoid allergies issues but with my experience its not so and has cause allergy issues, currently I spend about $250 a month and have a freezer full of beef, turkey and duck raw food I currently supplement digestive enzymes, probiotics(from mercola), krill oil(mercola) I give him 3 table spoons of coconut oil a day and two cloves of freshly cut up garlic that I then air dry for 15 mins, trying everything to give him the best possible diet but ears and hot spot problems are getting annoying and more so for him. Anyone of have other ideas? I'm thinking of turning back to GO! Now dog food and hope it stops all this but feel I might be robbing my dog from the best diet...l errrrr. I had him at the vet and the vet gave him a shot and some meds and it cleared up some skin issues and his paws which were really bad before that but once over the ears got bad and hot spots have returned.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

To be honest as gsd grow up then they tend to start with allergies especially prone to ear and feet allergies I feed raw but I only add fish oil because raw meat contains natural probiotics you could be overloading his system with adding morw probiotics may be worth limiting the probiotics as naturally in the meat but only suggestion I give mine dried seaweed it contains every vitamin known to man its natural and contains certain properties that no other vitamin does you just mix into there fooday help calm allergies down ive used it over 2 years and combination of feeding raw had no health issues before going raw I just about lived at vets although I get same thing with dried stools so now give more water it seemed to resolve issues 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Do whats best for your dog. Don't worry about what other's say is best or what is best for other peoples dog. Every dog is different and every person will do raw different. If you are struggling to find the right balance and your dog is suffering, by all means, keep him on a quality kibble that you feel good about. 

As for my dogs, I feed raw and they thrive and have no health problems. I have often thought about switching back to kibble for convenience but they do so well on raw, I can't bring my self to do it. My pup was weened straight onto raw, but I switched my older dog to raw about a year and a half ago to raw and all his problems cleared up.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My dog has done excellent on the lazy person's raw diet - I buy it prepared and it is nutritionally complete. Maybe try these before going back to kibble.

We use:
The Honest Kitchen - dehydrated raw
Nature's Variety - prepared frozen raw patties.

There are other brands out there if you care to search.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> My dog has done excellent on the lazy person's raw diet - I buy it prepared and it is nutritionally complete. Maybe try these before going back to kibble.
> 
> We use:
> The Honest Kitchen - dehydrated raw
> ...


We have some of the dogs at the rescue on SOJOS. They do really well.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I also use the so called lazy mans raw.. Lol, honest kitchen is really good, as I used it for weeks 9-14, but he was kinda not into it, so I switch him to Vital essentials. Highly recommend, as they have large and small patties as well as freezes dried 100 % giblets and mix powders like honest kitchen. They have beef through duck and rabbit.
I feed him it all as I mix it up rabbit in morning beef at night, things like that. He loves it, and his teeth are pure white with very shiny coat that is thick with crazy energy. 
All meat us farmed and natural they call it the alpha diets as they include bones hearts, livers, tripe, and it's cheaper then natures, but all meat as natures adds veggies and fruits I believe


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Without getting into a long story, we have been having the skin and intestinal problems, too.
Everything I tried seemed to make only small improvements. After a particularly awful case of hives, I sent in a saliva sample to Nutriscan.

Turns out the only things Hans can eat are lamb and beef. Turkey, venison, duck, chicken, all of these are irritants. He can't have potatoes of any kind. Lentils and peanuts are a no-no. 
I, too, was overloading his system with all sorts of supplements, enzymes, probiotics, and a variety of meats. The premade raw I was feeding had yams.

I tried to go from raw to freeze dried, but he became scraggly looking, his coat dulled, he lost color and his hips and ribs became too prominent. He was also constantly ravenous.

We are currently limiting to only beef and so far, so good. Freeze dried breakfast, raw dinner.
I also am doing a rigorous skin regimen to get the staph under control.
Good luck with finding the solution.. It can be frustrating.

PS-- avoid the steroid shots. They are a quick and really temporary "fix." They only shut down the dog's immune system so that he can't react. Then the problem comes roaring back. Happened to us, too.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Obviously, it depends on the dog and what the issue is.. I think overall raw is better.. BUT, as with everything in life, some do extremely well on it and others not so much.. You also have to look at the source and where it's coming from, if it's a pre-packaged diet or you're doing it yourself.. Because not all raw diets are created equal.

The company I get mine from has also made special diets for dogs that have allergies to certain protein sources, etc. And those dogs are doing well know.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Leesa, on the whole I think a decent raw diet is the best for a dog but I don't actually feed raw. Likewise, I'm sure a balanced, organic diet is best for humans but I am a very healthy human and don't eat a perfect diet either. I feed what works for my dogs' health, our lifestyle, and my wallet. All my dogs are very healthy, they only go to the vet for their 3 year rabies or a rare injury that needs a trained eye (no allergies or poop issues) and people ask me all the time what I feed them. They do get raw on occasion, they love it and I love giving it to them but I can't feed it all the time and yet they are fine.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Raw doesn't cause allergies, but it can't cure them either. If you're feeding him something that he is allergic to, he is going to have reactions whether it is in raw or kibble form.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

robk said:


> Do whats best for your dog. Don't worry about what other's say is best or what is best for other peoples dog.


yep

I've done raw in a variety of different formulations and now I don't, because my dogs never did well on it. I know theoretically it _should_ be better, but it just wasn't working out that way for us in practice. So I stopped.


----------

